# Late season swarm caught..what next??



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

I just caught a large swarm in my bee yard(Southern Wisconsin) that was hanging from a branch. I assume they are from a hive of mine, but haven't checked. I didn't think bees swarmed this late. Currently I have them in a deep box and plan to move them closer to my other hives. What should I do with this swarm that I have captured so late in the Wisconsin season? 

Here is where my thinking is(3 years of experience only). Usually I have my honey supers off by now but they are all still on. I have three deeps full of surplus honey on some other hives. So I am considering pulling some frames from them, extracting a few and then giving the empty comb to the new swarm hive for laying in and pollen storing, in addition to 3-4 frames of capped honey...hoping to give them a jump start for over wintering. Is it very possible that I can create a well-built up hive with the resources I have (comb, capped honey, etc) to give them a chance at over wintering or is there a better approach to taking care of this swarm???

Heading to the yard now and will be checking for responses. I appreciate any and all thoughts/suggestions. Thanks, juzzer


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

juzzer - I believe you have your plan in hand. Sounds very much as I would do here if I had a swarm at this point. The idea is to give them what you can in order for them to be productive and have a real chance at overwintering correctly. Giving them as much drawn comb as you can along with some extra stores from other hives excess will give them a real hand hold on what they will require.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

You have a good plan. After providing some drawn comb frames I would feed them 2:1 (unless there is a nectar flow going on) until they have pretty much filled 4 or 5 frames. Depending on how soon cold weather comes, I would likely supplement them with dry sugar (about 10 pounds) placed over newspaper laid over the frames.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Like everyone said, good plan. I caught two late swarms last year (mid to late Aug) and did exactly what you plan. Worked great and they came through the winter fine. Caught two Aug swarms this year also, nowhere near the size of your monster(Great pics by the way) but I'm doing the same thing again this year. Golden rod is just starting here, along with Boneset, swamp sunflowers, Ironweed, and Asters a little later. My swarms still have about a month and a half, maybe more to build up. Good luck with the swarm!


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for your specific advice. :applause:I know thoughts and techniques are different for each beekeeper, but hearing what each of you specifically does keeps many doors/possibilities open as to how what I finally decide to do!

I just moved them closer to my other hives this evening(in the 10 frame deep). Unfortunately, the other deeps that I have which I thought were capped honey, ARE filled but not capped yet. I plan to place the 4-5 frames of uncapped in with them anyway and at least make them be responsible for capping free honey. I did post this same question in the 101 forum, because I was in need for what I felt, "a quick response." Someone suggested to winter them in a 5 frame nuc with a second nuc above filled with honey. Is that the direction you would go? Is that a better idea than trying to get them up to 2, 10 frame deeps? Thanks again, juzzer

BTW- I know it was my first captured swarm, but I couldn't stop telling my wife that it seemed quite large compared to others swarms from what I have seen in other's pictures. It was a great 1st swarm, only about 6 feet up on a branch I easily pulled directly above the box.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

You could steal frames from other hives if there are excess to what each hive needs to overwinter and put them in the second deep. That along with feeding 2:1 sugar to water syrup would help the swarm bulk up for winter. The 2:1 syrup will require less work from the hive to evaporate the moisture and get it ready to cap. A swarm usually is a comb building machine anyway so they may build a lot of comb in the second deep as well as fill it before winter.
I love those huge swarms that are low enough to not need a ladder. My first swarm this year was about 5 pounds, on an elder bush about three feet off the ground. Easiest swarm I've ever got. They've been an awesome hive this summer too!


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

Bottom deep looks set up well. How many of each kind of frame do you think in the top deep....all 10 as honey/syrup stores???? Or a different frame breakdown? Thanks, juzzer


----------

